# New to Vortex, My TT



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Goodmorning Vortex new to the forums and after one year with my TT I have to say I am officially converted. I love German made cars. Especially VW/Audi.

This is the day I bought my TT Competition 



















Fast forward a year later.

The Go: APR stage 2 Engine and DSG flash. Custom Fab Catless 3.5 turbo back downpipe To 3" Borla with 4" Tips. APR Carbonio. APR like Intercooler. 0-60 with Launch control 4.07 1/4 Mile 12.71 at 107 MPH 1.81 60ft

The Stop: Audi TTRS brakes with Racingbrake two piece rotors (no brake squeal). Stainless Brake lines with Castrol SRF Race Fluid.

The Looks: Niche Targa 19x9.5 38 Offset with 255-35-19 Toyos. Full Phantom Black Front Grille Inserts. TTRS Front Grille Black on Black with Black Rings. Carbon Fiber Center Wrap Front Grille to Rear Hatch. 15% Ceramic Tint All Around. Tinted Rear Lights

Here she is now









































































Hope you like her as much as I do.

Constructive criticism always accepted. Just be gentle.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Good looking car!!

What s.s brake lines did you go with?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

AwdOwns said:


> Good looking car!!
> 
> What s.s brake lines did you go with?


ECS they were awesome an price!


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

To OP, re. German cars, your Audi is a Hungarian as is German, all Audi TTs and all Audi engines, including the R8 V10 are manufactured in Győr.


----------

